

The pi man - krg
http://bit-player.org/2014/the-pi-man

======
dbbolton
>Suppose he gave the task 60 hours a week during those two months.

Over 8 hours a day? Seems like a bit of an over-estimate to me. I think 20
hours a week is probably a lot more reasonable, unless the guy had absolutely
no life.

------
comboy
That made me wonder how many digits of pi are hardcoded in Mathematica...

~~~
mayoff
I don't know if it has any hardcoded digits, but it's documented to compute pi
using the Chudnovsky formula.

[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/tutorial/SomeNotesOnIn...](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/tutorial/SomeNotesOnInternalImplementation.html#12154)

